
What is your ideas for these domain names? - hassanaldebiss
Hey there,
What are your ideas of a website for domains like :
Allures.net
And
Urls24.com<p>It will be really nice to share some useful ideas,thanks
======
blackflame7000
To be honest, Allures.net sounds like a knock off of adultfriendfinder and
Urls24.com sounds like one of those TV infomercials where they tell you to
enter a number at the end of the URL so they can tell how well their
commercials are performing in different time slots. Those are just my initial
opinions however.

------
PaulHoule
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allures_(film)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allures_\(film\))

~~~
blackflame7000
Ah forgive me for not catching the 1961 reference

